# Where can I buy self encrypting HDD/SSD in India?



## digiseg (May 25, 2014)

I googled. But all results lead to "theory" of self encrypting drives.

I want to buy "Self encrypting" (hardware base/built-in) HDD/SSD for my personal laptop to protect my personal and most valuable data.

Please suggest a website or retailer where I can buy the same.

Thank you.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2014)

If you'll use only Windows OS, you can use BitLocker. You caan also use TMP if available on your laptop for added security.


----------



## digiseg (May 26, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If you'll use only Windows OS, you can use BitLocker. You caan also use TMP if available on your laptop for added security.



Thanks for reply but this is not what I expected.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2014)

these drives are not usually available at major online sites but i found some links(these drives use a standard called OPAL):
*shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/0A65620/460/89555ADB1CE946DA80E0E5D6FE77B164
*shopap.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/cont...opping|1000001&&CA_6C15C=1715199431#techspecs
*www.misco.co.uk/product/193927/Sea...B-2-5inch-SATA-Encryption-Internal-Hard-Drive


----------



## digiseg (May 26, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> these drives are not usually available at major online sites but i found some links(these drives use a standard called OPAL):
> *shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/0A65620/460/89555ADB1CE946DA80E0E5D6FE77B164
> *shopap.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/cont...opping|1000001&&CA_6C15C=1715199431#techspecs
> *www.misco.co.uk/product/193927/Sea...B-2-5inch-SATA-Encryption-Internal-Hard-Drive



Thank you whitestar_999 for valuable information.
I need to check whether they can be ordered from India or not.

One more question, I will use this SED on general laptop (not lenovo). Will it still be self encrypting?
How can I be sure for same?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2014)

most likely it should but still confirm with lenovo US customer care.


----------

